# Wireless Unlimited Plan?



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any wireless internet plan that has unlimited downloads or no FUP limits?

Can spend upto 2k a month for good speeds.

Location is Mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

I donot think there is no FUP connection. Even BSNL and MTNL have started enforcing it.there is a limit on almost every connection even if the limit is very high .Check Vodafone 3G. I have heard the services are good there.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 16, 2012)

mtnl Mumbai has unlimited 3g plan even when roaming
no FUP
2500 for 2month


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

Prepaid or Postpaid? @Desi-Tek.com


----------



## stylecraze (Apr 17, 2012)

Is Airtel 3g available in your area ?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

stylecraze said:


> Is Airtel 3g available in your area ?



Yep it is, but I doubt if they have Unmetered Plans?
And most of them stick you a 2G modem promising 3G speeds


----------



## montsa007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bumping this up again because mtnl has capped their unlimited plan to 100/50 Gigs, cant even connect beyond that :'(


----------

